# Vizsla goggles needed?



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

...and the adventures continue...

I swear, I love my puppy 

Wondering through the woods and marshes, puppy woke up this morning with these..


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

AT - & the rest of the forum - that time of year again - the tall grasses are starting to drop their seeds - carry a large bottle of eye wash when you go into the field - trust me - you will need it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks REM,

I'm thinking it was from the tall grass (and thanks for the input, I'm sure you're right!!). It was his first time in the tall stuff where i couldnt really see him. I've never seen him have this from coming out of the woods.

He chased **** pheasants and patridge when he was in that stuff... He was happier than a pig in .... Little bugger was able to pluck em out wherever they were hiding.

AT


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Doggles! do it, if only for the photo-op. I'm sure he'd probably manage to strangle himself with the strap or something, though. 

Good to know I'm not the only one with a little lemon


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

AT - on a wild quail hunt for 2 days in the mid fall with PIKE (last year ) - I flushed enough seeds from his eyes after every change of field - to SEED my yard ! just a reminder - when you put the pup in the field - know what they can pick up !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would check his eyes, and make sure he doesn't have any seeds under the eyelids. Doggles seem a little harder to keep in place, and thinking the Outfoxed Field Guards would work better.
Here's a link to them, and RBD has used them many times if you have any questions.
http://www.huntindawg.com/outfox-field-guard-4382.html


----------

